# Reservists:  Where do YOU work?



## Bzzliteyr (20 Jun 2004)

Just realizing that this forum has a lot of reservists, and thinking that we may able to "network" to find ourselves some better deals and stuff.   I pose this question to you:   What do you do in civvy land?   Do you work for Future Shop?   A small hobby store?   maybe a computer technician?   Share it with us please!!   Thanks


----------



## chrisf (20 Jun 2004)

Full time student...


----------



## Korus (20 Jun 2004)

4th year electrical engineering student...


----------



## drebk (20 Jun 2004)

full time student: sfu (criminology)


----------



## Redeye (20 Jun 2004)

I'm a financial services representative with TD Canada Trust, which was very interested in the Reserve experience I had and has always been supportive of reserve employees.  They've even won "awards" from CFLC for their level of support for reservists.


----------



## Danjanou (21 Jun 2004)

4 responses and 3 are students, what does that tell you.

Seriously not a bad idea there. I'm always willing to assist military and former military types, however trust me you really don't want to meet me in my place of employment.


----------



## jswift872 (21 Jun 2004)

well, i am in the final stages of becoming a reservists so i hope i count?, anyway, i am a student in high school and work at dairy queen as a supervisor,..lol


----------



## Tpr.Orange (21 Jun 2004)

reservist, about to finish marketing degree in december, then starting to work full time as computer hardware sales rep.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 Jun 2004)

So far we have lots of students, one "insider" at DQ and a spook.. Pass the word, this thread has good potential for everyone!!


----------



## Northern Touch (21 Jun 2004)

One more student here.  Just finished first year at U of T, majoring in Business Management and Crime and Devience.
I do work at a Greenhouse though, and ref a soccer game here or there.


----------



## strat0 (21 Jun 2004)

I work next door to your office AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!! ;D

 :tank:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 Jun 2004)

Sorry, a strat can NOT be a reservist.. "No soup for you!!! Two years"


----------



## Freight_Train (21 Jun 2004)

I am an Executive Director of a social service agency that support adults with intellectual disabilities in sunny British Columbia.   Sorry no discounts on services for any of you as we are Government funded even though it sounds like a few of you might need them...LOL!


----------



## Noyon (21 Jun 2004)

Student, and part-time Canadian Tire employee  :crybaby:


----------



## chrisf (21 Jun 2004)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Seriously not a bad idea there. I'm always willing to assist military and former military types, however trust me you really don't want to meet me in my place of employment.



Let me guess... cop? Hitman of some sort? Prison gaurd?


----------



## stukirkpatrick (21 Jun 2004)

> Quote from: Danjanou on Yesterday at 23:12:04
> Seriously not a bad idea there. I'm always willing to assist military and former military types, however trust me you really don't want to meet me in my place of employment.
> 
> 
> Let me guess... cop? Hitman of some sort? Prison gaurd?



I was thinking mobster, or Revenue Canada official...   I think I would prefer mobster.     >

Student by the way.


----------



## sdimock (21 Jun 2004)

Biomed Tech at the Kootenay Boundary Regional Hospital.

http://www.bcit.ca/study/programs/5050diplt


Danjanou,

Proctologist ?    LOL


----------



## ackland (21 Jun 2004)

I work at a wholesale warehouse selling landscape irrigaion supplies in T.O. :sniper:


----------



## CSS Type (22 Jun 2004)

Senior technology consultant with a large, international, company.


----------



## mattoigta (22 Jun 2004)

Add another student to the list


----------



## Gayson (22 Jun 2004)

Engineering student.


----------



## yot (22 Jun 2004)

student and receptionist.


----------



## drebk (22 Jun 2004)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> 4 responses and 3 are students, what does that tell you.



I dunno Danjanou... what DOES that tell us?


----------



## Farmboy (22 Jun 2004)

I manage a horse farm.   Hense Farmboy.  ;D

 Sorry no discounts, but if you want free shit for your garden.


----------



## Danjanou (22 Jun 2004)

Kirkpatrick said:
			
		

> > Quote from: Danjanou on Yesterday at 23:12:04
> > Seriously not a bad idea there. I'm always willing to assist military and former military types, however trust me you really don't want to meet me in my place of employment.
> >
> >
> ...



Mobster/ Revenue Canada, I thought they were one and the same. ;D

Seriously the Mods and Mess members know what I do for a living and it's nothing mysterious. I just prefer to keep it private. And as I said I wouldn't look forward to meeting any of my brothers and sisters in arms in my place of employment on an official basis.

However add me to the list of students too, because that's what I was back in my moe days too ( big surprise eh)


----------



## yot (22 Jun 2004)

drebk said:
			
		

> Danjanou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Army Reseve is a good part time job?!


----------



## Danjanou (22 Jun 2004)

> Army Reseve is a good part time job?!



yup

Or to put it another way 3 out of 4 moes can't be wrong. :


----------



## Arctic Acorn (22 Jun 2004)

Geography student at Saint Mary's University in Halifax, but I keep getting sucked into these yearlong class B's...grr!

Class B service is like hitting the snooze bar on the alarm clock of life, I tell ya!


----------



## chrisf (23 Jun 2004)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Kirkpatrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still guessing either cop, prison gaurd, or hitman... heh.

Pretty much everyone in my own unit at the rank of either corpral or private is a full time student... I'm assuming that 50-75% of the reserves is student based...


----------



## Korus (23 Jun 2004)

Hey, after a hard week at school, what better than to go down to the range to fire some stress releiving rounds of 5.56?


----------



## chrisf (23 Jun 2004)

While I love range days, with all the safety concerns, it's not exactly stress relief...

Pounding things with a mallet is much more my style... or if I'm lucky, there's a sledge handy.


----------



## logau (30 Jun 2004)

:fifty: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: Class B Ottawa - home base is 44 Fd Engr Sqn Trail BC- the skulls are binary notation for how long I've been doing this. If I told you what I do I would have to   :skull: you and   :skull: me   

reality working on a large scale logistics project - some may see it as hum drum but its very   :flame: as it will impact overseas deployments by rolling up all the sub units that support Overseas tours into one entity for support co-loc with the Joint Operations Group. Our component is called the Joint Support Group

In my spare time I am tracing 2 x Bns from WW1 from Aug 1916 to Nov 1918 and translating their WW1 grid refs into modern day lat and long to conduct the Battlefield Tours of the Century next year or year after.

If anyone is into CEF WW! just email me and I will tell you more.

Floyd Low
Ottawa


----------



## muskrat89 (30 Jun 2004)

Well, by trade, I'm a Millwright (Industrial Mechanic). Currently, I am the Facilties Manager at a Metal Stamping Company. That entails being the Maintenance Supervisor, Safety Director, Environmental Manager, Security guy, etc. We stamp out metal parts, primarily for the automotive industry - more specifically, the brackets, retainers, etc., that go into Air Bag assemblies.

I'm also a freelance writer, preferring outdoors stuff (hunting, fishing, etc.) I'm the Asst Editor for the Arizona Outdoorsman magazine (I write for them too) and also a community newspaper. I'm also heading up AZODs website development in other states (www.azod.com)  

Finally, I have a small Booking Agent business. I arrange hunts, fishing trips, etc., for sportsmen and women. I can also do other outdoor adventures such as photo safaris, whale watching, canoeing, snowmobiling, etc. I have arrangements with over 40 Outfitters worldwide. People let me know their criteria (budget, area, species, etc) and I make recommendations as to the ideal trip for them. My service is provided at no cost to the sportsman.


----------



## winchable (30 Jun 2004)

Until about a week ago I owned and managed a landscaping company while attending University (HOORAY FOR HISTORY)

Now I'm just a boring old gardener...haha


----------



## CdnGalaGal (5 Jul 2004)

Oh it's all about being a student... albeit only part-time. I'm lucky enough to be a tutor with the Ottawa-Carleton Catholic Schoolboard... That will have to wait til I get back from my tour, mind you... But if you ever need help with writing essays or middle school math, you know who to call  ;D


----------



## ags281 (5 Jul 2004)

Yet another student here.

It's so sad, if only I had a) not wasted my first couple years at university and b) just stuck to one degree rather than this two degree stuff I could have graduated by now and done direct entry. But no, dumbass me now has a few more years to go   :blotto:


----------



## Fraser.g (5 Jul 2004)

ER Nurse in a Level 1 Trauma facility. 
You don't want to come and visit me at work either although we get our fair share.


----------



## Freight_Train (11 Jul 2004)

RN PRN said:
			
		

> ER Nurse in a Level 1 Trauma facility.
> You don't want to come and visit me at work either although we get our fair share.


Good handle!  Nurse as needed - clever


----------



## Scott (12 Jul 2004)

When I was in the Reserves, the majority of the guys involved were students. We lost at least 25 % of graduates of QL3 the following fall because serving Thu nights and weekends cuts into drinking/study time. Not all were like that, some of the best guys I met worked Reserves all the way through University and never applied for the commission, they enjoyed soldiering, part time.

For the record, I worked at a lumber mill or fished while I was in the reserves, when I went back to school I left the reserves as I now needed my spare time to drink/study.

Cheers


----------



## BDTyre (12 Jul 2004)

Part time student with 6 courses to go...

"Part time" computer sales.  (Hopefully this will be even more part time when I get in, but that is another story).


----------



## sinblox (12 Jul 2004)

Just graduated high school and doing "coniffer release" work. Just some work in the bush, basically. Either going into the regular force or school to be a journalist.

Supposed to be in Wainwright right now on my BIQ but I guess courses right now are all f----- up so they're not sending me.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Jul 2004)

full time student/reservist/stripper. Ah who am i kidding, i rarely show up for school..


----------



## Spr.Earl (13 Jul 2004)

I work for Danjanou.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (14 Jul 2004)

In the absence of any large military work this summer, I am doing my old seasonal job, working at a golf course driving range, picking up the balls - they are a little easier to find than brass casings and links  ;D but it sometimes is dangerous work - almost got hit several times, when I can't drive around in relative safety.


----------



## Excolis (14 Jul 2004)

i am a part designer/parting line designer.  i work with a program called CATIA.


----------



## Sappo (16 Jul 2004)

interesting spectrum of work...

i work for the local telephone/internet guys... doing phone support for dsl internet 


i've worked LOTS of jobs before this... and i wont go into detail.. but this one pays VERY NICE before school starts in the fall.

Then I will be a student... studying Police Foundations.

I would think there would be alot more police in the reserves...?

Am i wrong?


----------



## Freight_Train (16 Jul 2004)

Sappo said:
			
		

> interesting spectrum of work...
> 
> i work for the local telephone/internet guys... doing phone support for dsl internet
> 
> ...



RCMP are precluded from joining the reserves.  I would guess that city/regional police forces would have their own rules.
Greg


----------



## stukirkpatrick (16 Jul 2004)

Well in my unit, we have several members of the O.P.P. and another unit has a city police member in it.  My new CO is with the CPR Police, so it is possible in other services, but I would imagine it would be very busy.


----------



## Fraser.g (19 Jul 2004)

What it comes down to is that it is a conflict of interest to be in two federal law enforcement agencies at the same time. The operative word is Federal.
therefore you can not be in the RCMP and DND at the same time.
Provincial or municipal is a different matter, not federal and therefore no conflict.

GF


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Jul 2004)

Um, we are not a law enforcement agency.  As for being called to provide support for a public emergency (floods, ice storm, etc..)  I am not sure who "wins" between the two, but I believe reservists always have the option of "not playing".. if I remember from the ice storm.


----------



## Fraser.g (22 Jul 2004)

We are considered a federal law enforcement agency and you may not have the right to decide not to play if the minister of national deffence decides to activate your unit or part thereof.
The reason we are considered as law enforcement is that we are armed and are there to enforce the decisions of our government usually external of our borders but if necessary within them think FLQ crisis.

I would suggest that you take a look at the oath that you swore when you joined.

It used to be a parliamentary decision but it was brought down to the ministerial level for convenience and speed after Y2K.


GF


----------



## Bzzliteyr (22 Jul 2004)

Let's keep this topic on topic and I will start another topic so that we can discuss... and get new insight.


Bzz


----------



## PTE Gruending (29 Jul 2004)

Going into my fourth year of a two bachelor degree program; Commerce and Human Geography...
I fill in the rest with misc part time jobs....


----------



## qjdb (5 Aug 2004)

Draftsman (...person...) with the District of Mission, in sunny British Columbia.

As far as being a cop and being in the military goes, there is a special dispensation for CIC officers to also be a member of the RCMP, as they are not ever going to be called up on active, shooting, service with the CF, so they are OK.  In fact, the RCMP Deputy Commisioner out here in the Pacific Region has stated that she will fully support any RCMP member with being a CIC officer.

The CIC seems to have a pre-ponderance of Corrections (federal or provincial) officers and cops in it, or ex of both those services.  I guess that they like seeing some positive youth, instead of the crap that they see all day at their regular jobs.

Of the staff in our Corps, the breakdown is as follows:  1 civic employee, 2 federal corrections, 1 RCMP, 1 Ambulance paramedic, 1 housewife, 1 federal employee, 2 private company employees.

No students  , sorry about that.


----------



## ladyengineer942 (5 Aug 2004)

Great information...it is interesting to see how diversified the reservists are...we all have something different to contribute given our varied employment and education pursuits.

Myself...I am a professional engineer working for a Federal Department in Major Construction & Recapitalization.   A fancy way of saying..."I fix up the joint."   I manage capital funds for projects that we undertake at the facilities owned by the Department.


----------



## Figure11 (5 Aug 2004)

I work for a large armoured car company and have done so for the last 14 years. Although not yet in the reserves, I'm currently training so that I can re-join this fall after an extended absence.


----------

